# CPU-Kühler reinigen!!



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2009)

*CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

Ich habe meinen CPU Kühler nun etwa 3 Monate und musste feststellen, das zwischen den ganzen "Kühlrippen/Lamellen" sich schon massig Staub eingenistet hat. Wie putzt man das am besten? Soll ich mir ne Wasserpistole zulegen und mit Luft ordentlich rein pusten^^


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

Also da gibts einige Möglichkeiten 


Staubsauger
Wasser, natürlich nur den Kühler alleine
Pusten
Druckluft


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

Am einfachsten ist es mit einer Dose Druckluft aus dem Baumarkt.

Wenn es billiger sein soll, schnapp dir deinen Kühler, fahr zur Tankstelle in deiner nähe und puste das Ding mit der Luftpumpe für die Autoreifen sauber.

Zumindest geht das bei uns an der Tankstelle. 


Gruß


----------



## tonyx86 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

bewaffnet mit einem staubsauger, einem pinsel und wattestäbchen wirst du auch ans ziel kommen


----------



## realgoldie (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

Wenn du nen Nachbar hast der den Kompressor hat würde ich dort ma vorbeischauen. Aber Achtung Lüfter müssen ab und auch Achtung bei feinen Grafikkarten Lammelen die können schnell verbiegen.


----------



## Tecqu (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

ich bin bis jetzt mit Pusten ganz gut gefahren


----------



## moe (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

ich machs auch immer mit druckluft aus der dose, weil ich keinen kompressor hab. aber mach das auf keinen fall drinnen!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

*Hust* das Thema haben wir hier öfters. Die Suchfunktion im Luküforum nach Reinigen fragen und schon hat man antworten. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/35540-reinigung-kuehlkoerper.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/17865-wie-kuehlkoerper-von-staub-renigen.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/17233-cpu-luefter-richtig-reinigen.html


----------



## -NTB- (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

sind eigentlich die ganzen cpu kühler geschirrspülen sicher^^
muss nen alten pc wieder fit machen, für kleine sis zum surfen^^
istn deleron 2ghz...naja anfangen kann man damit eh nix anderes...
Lüfter habe ich weggeworfen, *hustÜ 70*70mm boxed scheiß....
allerdings ist der kühlkörper sehr versüfft...und will mir nicht die hände dreckigmachen mit dem stinkeneden waschbenzin^^
kann ich den also einfach inne geschirspüle und danach 30 min innen backofen bei 100grad tun...oder geht der kühlkörper (ohne lüfter( so doof kann man ja net sein)) da kaputt...


----------



## Chucky1978 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

Also ich als "starker" Raucher, wo so einiges a Asche und staub (wirklich wischen tue ich nie) oft bei mir in de Luftfiltern ggf. Radiatoren hngt kann sagen.... in die Badewanne/Dusche.. Brause voll Power aufdrehen und die 4 Bar Wasserdruck reichen idR aus. 

Bei verfärbungen einfach mal ne Zeit lag in Florin 2000 reinlegen ggf. in Bleichmittel wers etwas heftiger mag  Auch wenn das ein oder anderer Staubkorn dannn vielleicht noch zu sehen ist und ohne mechanische einwirkung nicht wegzubekommen ist, kannst auf dem Kühler da wieder essen


----------



## PrimeCool3r (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

Mit einem Kompressor gehts eigentlich ganz gut Wenn du es etwas härter willst, nimm nen Kärcher, stell das Ding vor eine Wand und jefta.. aber pass auf! Ich hab so schonmal die Lamellen verbogen.


----------



## x1nghui (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

mit den druckluftsprays gehts schlecht, die haben zu wenig power
ich dusch die kühler immer in der badewanne ab. ergebnis ist auch super, muss man halt ne weile trocknen lassen oder wenns hekitsch ist mit nem haarföhn trocken föhnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*



x1nghui schrieb:


> mit den druckluftsprays gehts schlecht, die haben zu wenig power
> ich dusch die kühler immer in der badewanne ab. ergebnis ist auch super, muss man halt ne weile trocknen lassen oder wenns hekitsch ist mit nem haarföhn trocken föhnen


 
Oder nass raufbauen, das Wasser darauf bring noch ein paar Grad.


----------



## Asdf??? (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler reinigen!!*

 seh ich auch so


----------

